# Hopper Transfer App with Original Hopper + Sling Adapter



## Wildman63 (Dec 23, 2006)

Any chance that firmware/software changes will allow me to use the new Hopper Transfer App with my original Hopper and Sling Adapter setup? I've had my Hopper and Sling Adapter for just a few months and would like the enhanced capability available with the transfer app for my iPad. BTW, the Sling Adapter does a great job when a Hot Spot is available.

Anybody know if a hardware update is required to give me the capability to save content on my iPad or will Dish be able to make it happen with my current system (even eventually).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi, I do understand about wanting to have access to the ipad transfer feature of the Sling loaded Hopper but this feature is only available on the Sling Loaded Hopper.


----------



## Wildman63 (Dec 23, 2006)

I know the Transfer App only works with the new Hopper... just want to know if it's a hardware issue or a business decision to make the app incompatible with three month old Hoppers/Sling Adapters.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Who will spend time to support old devices ? They barely catching new boxes and necessary updates like DRM support, restrictions and such


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Wildman63;3169551 said:


> I know the Transfer App only works with the new Hopper... just want to know if it's a hardware issue or a business decision to make the app incompatible with three month old Hoppers/Sling Adapters.


Hardware limitations and the HWSs chipset can support it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Never say never... those who have said "never" have come to regret it more than once.

But... that said... I would kind of be surprised now if Dish goes back and adds that support for the Sling adapter on older Hoppers.

I can't think of any technical reason why it can't be possible, though... sure, the new Hopper w/ Sling is supposed to have a faster CPU... but we had some really old Dish receivers that supported transfer to those Archos devices... so I can't believe a Hopper with a Sling Adapter "can't" do it... but I can believe Dish will perhaps not enable it.


----------

